# shutdown vs standby



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

howdy, whats the difference between shutdown and standby for powr options....the only thing i noticed is that when i put my computer to go into standby mode..the power light blinkson and off..thats it...whats the difference between the two


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

noone answers my easy questions.....  er im just a total dope


----------



## jasnick (Oct 22, 2003)

Shutdown means that your computer is turned off completely. Standby is when the power is still on but some things are turned off - like the monitor for example.

If you go to Control Panel/ Power Management you will see options for setting what features you want like turning the monitor off after 30 minutes and turning the hard drive off . You can decide when and if you want to use these features.


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

er..im sorry..i should have rephrased that.....what i really need to know is the difference between having my computer go into standby mode and having the harddrive turn off? dont they both do the same thing...and is there a way i can edit my own title for this post?


----------



## jasnick (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes, putting the computer into Standby Mode means that power consumption is reduced for components such as the monitor and the hard drive. You get to choose at what time intervals you want to have the monitor turn off and then the hard disk turn off.

You can edit your post by clicking on "Edit" - not sure if that includes the title.


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

ok..thanks for the quick help


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Vookster:

Your computer will run better with the advanced power management options turned off. :up: Click the link below and read my article on it.


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Shut down closes your computer down completely.
Standby is as jasnick describes.
There is a third option on some OSs... Hibernate. This, as far as I can gather, closes the computer down completely, but remembers what you had up on the screen and down in the tray, and when you boot up next time puts them all back up as they were.


----------



## jasnick (Oct 22, 2003)

I tend to agree with flavalee. I don't use it myself as many times it locked -up (refused to come out of standby) and I ended up having to re-boot etc. which defeats the purpose.


----------



## mpacey (Dec 10, 2003)

I find that the most effective Power Options settings are:

"Always On, Never, Never, Never."


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Ditto! :up:


----------



## bilnrobn (Jan 16, 2003)

Me too!


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

and to think of all the tinkering i did with socalled "advanced" power options to get a better performance...figures...off they go  thanks all....makes it simply...but i think im gonna still use the monitor feature..that never gave me a problem yet


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flavallee:_
> *Vookster:
> 
> Your computer will run better with the advanced power management options turned off. :up: Click the link below and read my article on it. *


Hi Frank:

I have my 4 Power Schemes set at Never, Never, Never and Never and I have my 2 LoadPowerProfiles in the Startup List unchecked.

My question is, What is the advantage to disable the APM features as described in your article versus the way I have set all 4 options to Never and have unchecked the LoadPowerProfiles?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

My article is more thorough in disabling the APM features, besides making the setting changes in the Power Options icon and MSCONFIG.

These steps were written by someone else a few years ago, so I won't take the credit for them. I just condensed them and made them easier to understand and do. I've done them on my 98SE computer and on several others.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

OK, thanks Frank :up:


----------

